# Chocolate, nutty, caramel...



## johnpham (Jan 12, 2017)

After some green beans for roasting like the above flavours .....no too acid. Usually get my beans from coffeecompass or rave,,,but open to other roasters. Anybody recommend any types of beans that would float my boat.

-----------------------------------------------------

best ringtones, free ringtones download,iphone ringtones


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Morning







, i usually get my greens from smallbatchroasting.co.uk which haven't steered me wrong yet. The last two El salvador coffees iv roasted from there have been super chocolatey and very heavy caramel. I loved both of them!







i cant remember the name of the first one but the second one was SHG finca san antonio


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-pulped-natural-yellow-bourbon

job done


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am on my way through 500g of above garydyke1 suggestion and it's indeed spot on.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the thread john, and the recommendation from Gary - coupled with feedback on the hasbean thread, I've a kilo sat on my desk....


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

If you haven't, might also try letting them rest longer, e.g. 10-14 days, and see how that compares.


----------



## thebeancounter (Aug 26, 2016)

I've also ordered a small batch of these based on the recommendations above! I've previously been getting mocha java, signature blends, chatswood etc from rave which I think are a similar profile so looking forward to my first order from hasbean!

As a side note how many coffees do you guys drink to buy 1kg at a time!? I have to buy 250g for fear of the beans going stale before ive finished them!


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

garydyke1 said:


> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-pulped-natural-yellow-bourbon
> 
> job done


What is the delivery charge from Has Bean Coffee?

Richard


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

RichD1 said:


> What is the delivery charge from Has Bean Coffee?
> 
> Richard


I think for 250g bag royal mail 2nd class is around £1.50-2 ish


----------

